
Belarus becomes first country to make IPv6 mandatory for ISPs - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.zdnet.com/article/belarus-becomes-first-country-to-make-ipv6-mandatory-for-isps/
======
p1mrx
According to
[https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html#tab=per-...](https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html#tab=per-
country-ipv6-adoption), Belarus is currently at 0.03%, the lowest in Europe.
Mandatory or not, I find it unlikely that they'll pull this off in the next 2
months.

